# Hello from Sweden



## zoixx (Feb 9, 2020)

My previous message seems to have disappeared so I will introduce myself again!

Hobby composer/producer from Sweden always trying to improve my craft. Been using soft synths and virtual instruments for a while but have just started spending money on hardware and various instruments. I just bought a violin, and will try to record some improvisations to build compositions upon.

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## LinusW (Feb 9, 2020)

Välkommen!


----------



## zoixx (Feb 9, 2020)

Tack!


----------



## MarcHedenberg (Feb 9, 2020)

Nämen ser man på! Var härstämmar du från?


----------



## zoixx (Feb 9, 2020)

Norrköping! Ni då?


----------



## Anders Wall (Feb 9, 2020)

Välkommen, Malmö här.
Hälsar,
/Anders


----------



## zoixx (Feb 9, 2020)

Tack! Bosatt i Stockholm dock ska jag säga.


----------



## Geomir (Feb 9, 2020)

What the Hell man? You brought this forum to its knees with your Swedish! 

BTW, welcome to the forum!


----------



## zoixx (Feb 9, 2020)

Thanks! Was there some problem related to some of the Swedish letters?


----------



## rudi (Feb 9, 2020)

Välkommen. Stockholm är en vacker stad, speciellt på sommaren!


----------



## Yellow Studio (Feb 10, 2020)

Välkommen!, utanför Falun här.


----------



## Geomir (Feb 10, 2020)

zoixx said:


> Thanks! Was there some problem related to some of the Swedish letters?


LOL no I was just kidding! You just happened to enter the Forum just before it collapsed!


----------



## zoixx (Feb 10, 2020)

Många svenskar! Ska besöka Falun och se koppargruvan någon gång.


----------



## Luftrum (Feb 10, 2020)

Hello zoixx and friendly greetings from the other side of the water, from a Dansk Jävla. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## zoixx (Feb 10, 2020)

Luftrum said:


> Hello zoixx and friendly greetings from the other side of the water, from a Dansk Jävla. Enjoy your stay.



Hej hej! I have actually purchased your field recordings, they're great.


----------



## Yellow Studio (Feb 10, 2020)

zoixx said:


> Många svenskar! Ska besöka Falun och se koppargruvan någon gång.


Då får du höra av dig!


----------



## Wibben (Feb 10, 2020)

Vi-control Blekinge hälsar dig varmt välkommen!


----------



## brynolf (Feb 10, 2020)

Lär väl visa sig att samtliga medlemmar här är svennar men inte vågat fråga och har kört på engelska av ren artighet...


----------



## zoixx (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## GtrString (Feb 10, 2020)

Tjænare grabben 😁


----------



## zoixx (Feb 11, 2020)

Hej gubben!


----------



## Fredeke (Feb 16, 2020)

Hej då from Belgium


----------



## zoixx (Feb 16, 2020)

Fredeke said:


> Hej då from Belgium



Ska du lämna oss? 🤧


----------



## Fredeke (Feb 16, 2020)

zoixx said:


> Ska du lämna oss? 🤧


Uh? Jag trodde att _hej_ betydde både _hi_ och _bye_.
So much for my showing off the little Swedish I know.


----------



## zoixx (Feb 16, 2020)

Fredeke said:


> Uh? Jag trodde att _hej_ betydde både _hi_ och _bye_.
> So much for my showing off the little Swedish I know.



It you put "då" after "hej" it means goodbye 

Still impressive!


----------



## nolotrippen (Feb 16, 2020)

Howdy


----------



## erikradbo (Feb 16, 2020)

Och varma hälsningar från Göteborg


----------



## zoixx (Feb 16, 2020)

Bamba!


----------



## RasmusFors (Feb 17, 2020)

Hälsningar från Norrlands Manchester: Sundsvall!


----------



## zoixx (Feb 17, 2020)

RasmusFors said:


> Hälsningar från Norrlands Manchester: Sundsvall!


Tjaaaaaa


----------

